# Driver for Hire Omaha, NE



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

Like the title says, driver for hire, omaha nebraska, willing to do whatever, insured as well,


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

Yo whats up my fellow Omahan. Im not really here to hire you sense I happen to be 3 years younger then you but anyways whats that 89 stand for cuase thats the same year I was born. Awell theres a few guys on here like John (forgot his SN) that might help you just thought Id say hi and maybe well be lucky this year and actually get some seriouse snow storms.


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

hey whats up, 89 is the model year of my first car, stupid screen name, i know, you have any logos on your truck?? Just so if i ever see you to say hello, i have a white gmc crew cab with alaska plates on it.


----------

